
Show HN: Inky Mail – smart simple email client now on iOS - abgoldberg
http://inky.com/ios
======
akerl_
"Availabe". Things like this have a serious impact on first impressions.

~~~
abgoldberg
Oops! That's fixed now. Thanks for the heads up.

------
instakill
A bit off-topic:

I gave the mac version a try and tried to use it for weeks. It's not good. The
app is slow on OSX, the team doesn't really respond to queries on Twitter, and
you can't access your mail without an internet connection.

------
tuananh
Inky on OS X is nightmare. I tried it twice, only able to launch the app and
then ---- updating ....... Takes forever to finish so i just quit.

~~~
ishansharma
Same on Windows. I tried using it some time back but it didn't feel fast.

------
marcosscriven
I usually find these mail apps over simplified. One I did find recently that's
been genuinely useful is Offline Mail
[https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/offline-mail-email-app-
for/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/offline-mail-email-app-
for/id470659075?mt=8)

------
hnriot
By far, in my opinion, the best iOs email client is CloudMagic. I've tried
most of them and they nearly all suck, but I've been enjoying CloudMagic for a
while now.

~~~
coherentpony
It's free. How does CloudMagic make money?

~~~
chiragpinjar
We have plans to charge users. - Chirag, CloudMagic

------
danoprey
The page doesn't really sell the client to me at all if I'm not already
familiar with the desktop version, which I'm not.

~~~
abgoldberg
Yeah, it just came out so we're still fleshing out the page. The main
[http://inky.com](http://inky.com) page and the App Store description /
screenshots ([http://appstore.com/inkymail](http://appstore.com/inkymail))
give a more complete picture.

~~~
starik36
I agree with OP. There is zero information as to why I should ditch the built-
in mail app and head for Inky.

------
evertonfuller
Looks nice. Shame there's no Android version.

~~~
abgoldberg
The Android version is pretty far along and should be available later this
year.

------
dsl
They nailed the one feature most "new" email clients fail at... IMAP.
Unfortunately your accounts are accessible to the Inky developers due to
"cloud sync."

~~~
abgoldberg
IMAP is definitely a complex beast, and we're excited to offer this over many
of our competitors. We believe all email users deserve a modern client with
innovative features.

As for the cloud sync, we do so in a completely secure way. Our employees
_cannot_ access your accounts or read your mail. See [http://inky.com/faq/how-
does-inky-store-my-passwords-and-oth...](http://inky.com/faq/how-does-inky-
store-my-passwords-and-other-sensitive-information-securely/) and
[http://inky.com/faq](http://inky.com/faq) for more details.

